# Passenger Services from U.K. to Halifax (Nova Scotia)



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

*Passenger Services to Halifax Nova Scotia*

Hi everyone, I’m hoping to find out the identity of a vessel that took a U.K. emigrant to Halifax, Nova Scotia approximately six weeks after the Titanic was lost on Sunday 14th April 1912. The emigrant was Annie Jane Day; she was 19 years old and travelling alone. This indicates Annie Jane Day’s departure date as, approx. 26th May 1912.

I’m wondering if anyone reading this knows which shipping/passenger lines were operating from U.K. ports to Halifax at this time. Was the service to Halifax, from a particular port, by only one company? That would be helpful.

If this can be ascertained, then any guidance of how to progress this search for the ship and passenger will be most welcome.

I look forward to any suggestions.

Regards

Clem


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Clem:
George Warren's White Diamond Steam Ship Company (Warren Line) carried passengers to Halifax at that time and Furness Withy acquired a controlling interest in 1912. Under Furness, successor names were the Warren, Johnston Warren and Furness Warren Lines.
I believe the Anchor Line also sailed to Halifax until World War l.

Bruce C

Another possible source of information:

http://www.collectionscanada.ca/genealogy/022-908.003-e.html


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Bruce, I'll check out the website to see it can help.

Regards

Clem


----------



## philipeagles (May 21, 2006)

*Annie Jane Day*

Clem,
if you have access to microfilm of the London "Times" for that date you could check the ''home sailings'' area in the ''mail and shipping intelligence'' section. That would list ships departing and would give the destination. The National Archives in the UK has a collection of ''outgoing passenger'' do***ents which are currently being digitised and will be online in 2007. If you could identify the vessel then I imagine you could obtain a copy of the passenger list for the ship if you wanted to. 

regards

Philip Eagles


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks very much for you help Philip, that's a good avenue to explore.

Regards

Clem


----------

